# Any Tips on Installing Plastic Molding?



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm looking at using pre-primed plastic base molding. It'll be my 1st time trying to use it, and am wondering if there are any 
- tips or 
- recommendations or 
- gotchas
on installing it?

For example, 
- What's best blade to cut it with? Can I cut it with a power saw or must one use a fine-toothed hand saw?
- Can I rip it to adjust it's height?
- Is there anything I need to do (more than normal) for the joints in the run? 
- Are butt joints or weather joints preferred on a run? Mitered or coped inside corners?
- Can I nail it up with an air gun? ...or does it need to be pre-drilled and then hand nailed? 
- Is/Are there a preferred putty product?

Thanks for your help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

For the most part, it works much the same way as wood or mdf moldings. It is a little more fragile, and can break easier, just make sure you use at least an 80 tooth blade in your chop saw.

You can use an air nailer, just set the pressure down or you'll shoot right through it.

NEVER use a butt joint in a long run, whether you're using wood, mdf or plastic. Those never turn out as nice as a mitered joint, always more noticable.

I tend to just mitered inside corners more often, especially when painting. Coping just takes too long. I usually only cope when the corner is too far off and leaves a gaping, uh, gap. :laughing:

Just use plain old paintable caulk for all joints and nail holes.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I've used composite 1"x for exterior use and 3/4" round on kitchen floors. No problems with nailing with a gun. I use a 60 or 80 tooth blade in the miter saw, it works fine. Same with ripping, use a fine tooth blade. I cut the joints on a 45. For actual base I would cope (though I haven't used any as yet). I think it would cope just fine. I use regular latex caulk.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

What kind of plastic is it? 
I got this plastic moulding from HD that I was planning to use in an exterior application. I thought it was PVC but it turned out to be something else. I tried using my miter saw to cut it and it made a melted mess and melted plastic to the blade. I returned it to HD and bought Azek instead.


----------



## 1655graff (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow! Thanks everyone. 

Yes, I saw the HD brand too, but am thinking of going with Lowes' "evertrue" brand.


----------

